# National Cartoonists Day!



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

Anyone else like to draw around here?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 6, 2010)

[M]artin does, but he's busy being a Mexican in Chi-Town.


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

Yeah.  Darn multi-holiday days.


----------



## ufotrash (May 6, 2010)

Haha awesome...how do we celebrate this blessed day?


----------



## overslept (May 6, 2010)

It's also Cinco De Mayo o-o 

And my mom's birthday.


----------



## KingVamp (May 6, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Haha awesome...how do we celebrate this blessed day?


draw?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 6, 2010)

WHAT SHALL WE DO?


----------



## DS1 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## ufotrash (May 6, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut911 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, Martin had some sick skills. That guy was awesome! Cracked me up...

EDIT: Can't use the brackets in his name... wtf!!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 6, 2010)

Not really a cartoon I know, but I can't find the old Sonic The Hedgehog comics I used to draw, shame...


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 6, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Yeah, [M]artin had some sick skills. That guy was awesome! Cracked me up...
> 
> EDIT: Can't use the brackets in his name... wtf!!


lrn2[]


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

Nice, everyone!

...Too bad it's over.  Oh well, next year.


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

>



LOL awesome!


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 7, 2010)

I wish I knew how to draw... Maybe next year I'll have some basic skills.


----------



## logical thinker (May 7, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> ufotrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both yours and hers are awesome, in my opinion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I did not know you, I would have thought that that was planned or you two were the same person.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 7, 2010)

damn i missed it >:U
i draw now and then.


----------

